# HPF M3 Turbo Mayhem Video Volume 1 - now ready for shipment



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

We've had a lot of demand for the video we handed out for free at Bimmerfest this year. I finally had a chance to burn a bunch more. I added them to our site and we can now shipment them out to you. I wanted to make the videos free, but I'd have to change the programming on my site to allow free parts to be added to the basket and I haven't done that yet. So instead, I made the part $3 and the shipping and handling free.

*Quote from our site....*
"Want to see wicked fast Turbo'd BMW M3s tearing up the track? This video shows all of the HorsepowerFreaks turbo kit stages from 1 to 4 with amazing in car track footage, super fast drive by's and deafening dyno pulls. Get a glimpse into the product development and individual product components and check out where all the action happens, here in Portland, OR."​
If you want us to ship you one, click on this link and add it to your cart.

http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/par...ssories/Videos/M3_Turbo_Mayhem_Volume_1/16147

Thanks.
Chris.


----------

